# Icone de l'ipod touch sur le bureau?



## gigil (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
quand je connecte mon ipod touch acheté cet apres midi sur mon mac book, seul itunes le repère, et je n'ai rien sur le bureau (comme un disque normal)
comment faire?
merci


----------



## Marvin_R (28 Juin 2008)

C'est normal, l'iPod Touch n'a pas de mode disque dur comme les autres iPod (c'est normalement une case à cocher dans iTunes, mais pour le Touch, tu remarqueras que cette case n'apparait nulle part). Tu ne peux donc pas y déposer de fichier comme une clé USB, d'où l'absence d'icône sur le bureau.

Ce qui en revanche permet de le débrancher "à chaud", sans qu'iTunes t'en donne la permission, sauf si une synchro est en cours bien sûr.


----------



## gigil (28 Juin 2008)

merci pour cette info, c'est embetant... comment dans ce cas y déposer des photos à la volée sans synchro?
car avec la synchro sur un dossier précis, il efface le reste de que je charge un nouveau dossier de photo


----------



## gigil (29 Juin 2008)

bon apparemment je n'aipas de chance, je n'arrive pas non plus à charger des photos a la taille qu eje veux (bonne résolution pour avoir un zoom sympa)
itunes me les formate automatiquement à 480 pixels!!! grrrrr.....
alors que d'après l'aide je devrai pouvoir le faire


----------



## tarte en pion ! (29 Juin 2008)

Regarde dans iTunes sur l'iPod, dans l'onglet "Photos", tu peux choisir de les transférer en full res !


----------

